# New Member Check-in



## James (Aug 29, 2006)

I've talked to several of you already. But here is my formal check-in.

Me - James
Wife - Therese (Tee)
Son - Jarod (6)

We currently camp in our 30 year old Apache Ramada Solid State Pop-up.

We saw the Outbackâ€™s (the 28RSDS to be exact) at the Richmond, VA RV show last weekend, and we feel in love with them.

Unfortunately, we did find out that we couldn't tow it until half way through the loan process (you will not believe the amount of BS we were given from Dodge, 3 Dodge Dealers, and a different RV dealer). No matter what you hear, the 2003 Dodge Durango 4.7 V8, 3.55 axle will only haul 4400lbs. I doesn't matter that the factory installed a class IV hitch.









Now we are looking to get a TV, but we are now debating between the 28RSDS and the 25RSS. We want the 28RSDS' floor plan, but we want the 25RSS' length and weight.

uhg......
We'll that's us, good to meet all of you, and hopefully we'll get our TV and new Outback and see you all on the road.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Good luck in your shopping. Be thankful that you found out that the Durango won't handle the trailer.

Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome James to the group
Thats the worst part deciding which model to chose

Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi James









Here is your Formal Welcome!
Happy hunting for your dream Outback,
Keep us all posted on your progress








Dawn


----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

Welcome!

Hope you manage to figure out a new TV - we were in much the same position a few weeks back, so we feel your pain!

Ali


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I hear ya! I went through the same process before we bought our 28RSS....only thing is we had to buy the Suburban first.

Good luck and let us know if you have specific questions on either model.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I believe I have already welcomed you on a other thread but .......I can do it again


















Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi James and WELCOME!!!!! (again / still








)



James said:


> No matter what you hear, the 2003 Dodge Durango 4.7 V8, 3.55 axle will only haul 4400lbs. I doesn't matter that the factory installed a class IV hitch.


uh...er...if your TV will only haul 4400lbs the 25RSS will also be too much as it's GVWR is 6000lbs.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, James!*








We're glad to have you aboard!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

James said:


> you will not believe the amount of BS we were given from Dodge, 3 Dodge Dealers, and a different RV dealer


Unfortunatley it's all too familiar. They all have something to sell and are unconcerned about the safety of your family. You're making good (informed) decisions, and should expect excellent results. Welcome


----------



## cmhaugen (Aug 31, 2006)

I just joined yesterday also! I've been looking for a different towing vehicle also...so many choices! Good luck!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Welcome, so glad to have you! I bought my 23RS shortly after I bought my 2005 Durango. I am now anxiously awaiting the time I can get a new TV because I'm not comfortable towing my Outback with the Durango! I, too, feel your pain!








Welcome to you, too, pedal2metal! Post often & enjoy!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Man, so many newbies and so fast!!!!!! I can't keep up.









I do want to welcome all y'all to our forum. Congrats on joining the brightest, most intellectual, and fun-loving bunch of trailer owners in the universe, well, North America anyway.

Glad to have y'all with us.









Mark


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Hmmmm. Didn't I welcome you before? Oh well. Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You guys are gonna love it.

Scott



James said:


> We saw the Outbackâ€™s (the 28RSDS to be exact) at the Richmond, VA RV show last weekend, and we feel in love with them.


We have a 28 RSDS and DW and I feel in love with it too - as often as we can.


----------



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

James said:


> I've talked to several of you already. But here is my formal check-in.
> 
> Me - James
> Wife - Therese (Tee)
> ...


Welcome aboard from a fellow newbie! We really enjoy the 28RSDS that we bought in June. As far as a tow vehicle, we picked up a used 02 Burb 2500 and i am quite impressed with its towing ability. If you can spring for one I recommend it. Kept it at 55 on these SoCal mountains and the temps all held steady. However, I wanted the 8.1 (I believe in overkill) and found the price not too negotiable since they are hard to come by. Good luck with your search!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey there! Welcome aboard!


----------

